# How to get the cheeks less hollow



## Leo0509 (Aug 20, 2019)

Hey, I have hollow cheeks but for me they are a little bit too much. I want them a little bit fuller. How to achieve this with still exercising 5x a week?


----------



## jefferson (Aug 20, 2019)

Why though?

You could just eat more bloat foods. But again, why would you want to do that.


----------



## samm735 (Aug 20, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Why though?
> 
> You could just eat more bloat foods. But again, why would you want to do that.


some people dont like the look.

he probably got called gaunt by someone who was jealous and took it to heart.

Hollow cheeks are ideal OP
but if you must just raise your body fat slightly


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 20, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Why though?
> 
> You could just eat more bloat foods. But again, why would you want to do that.


Because I look very thin but I have a good weight


----------



## needsolution (Aug 20, 2019)

no cheekbones for ur eye area


----------



## crmsxg (Aug 20, 2019)

How narrow is your palate?


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 20, 2019)

needsolution said:


> no cheekbones for ur eye area


What? I don‘t understand what you mean


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> Hey, I have hollow cheeks but for me they are a little bit too much. I want them a little bit fuller. How to achieve this with still exercising 5x a week?


Eye Area is your biggest failo


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> What? I don‘t understand what you mean


You’ll understand if you spend enough time in this shithole.


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 20, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> Eye Area is your biggest failo


What‘s wrong with it? Less fat?


Alexanderr said:


> You’ll understand if you spend enough time in this shithole.


Can you explain it please


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> What‘s wrong with it? Less fat?








Yours are not " hunter" like . Also bad not-dense bad-shaped eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 20, 2019)

jfl at op wanting hollow cheeks when he has those eyes and philitrum


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Aug 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> jfl at op wanting hollow cheeks when he has those eyes and philitrum


Ikr


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 20, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> View attachment 100107
> 
> 
> Yours are not " hunter" like . Also bad not-dense bad-shaped eyebrows


Ok . My eyebrows looking better and thicker in normal light. How can I get a better eye area?


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> Ok . My eyebrows looking better and thicker in normal light. How can I get a better eye area?


1. Eyebrows guide https://looksmax.org/threads/the-eyebrowmaxxing-guide.6406/#post-104686
2. Eyes : surgery, https://looksmax.org/threads/ultima...urgeries-needed-to-fix-them.7631/#post-132911


Leo0509 said:


> Hey, I have hollow cheeks but for me they are a little bit too much. I want them a little bit fuller. How to achieve this with still exercising 5x a week?


Also get mouth widening surgery and a lip lift








Mouth Widening Guide


Mouth Widening Guide Make your mouth wider! Why is mouth width important? Like every other facial feature, the mouth needs to be of a certain dimensions and be proportional to the whole of the face in order to make it harmonious. The things that determine if you have a good mouth area are: lips...




looksmax.org


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> Can you explain it please


I suppose it’s some odd joke that a lot of people use on this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> jfl at op wanting hollow cheeks when he has those eyes and philitrum


welcome to the not being able to read club


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 20, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> welcome to the not being able to read club



i dont read full text and posts jfl. attenion span not long enough @Ritalincel !!


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 20, 2019)

NO HOLLOW CHEEKS FOR CUCK EYE AREA!!!!


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 20, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> NO HOLLOW CHEEKS FOR CUCK EYE AREA!!!!


So if the cheeks are fuller, the eye are will get better?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> So if the cheeks are fuller, the eye are will get better?


NO


----------



## Mansnob (Aug 20, 2019)

Bro having cheeks like that is better than me who is 0 body fat and still puffy chick faced


----------



## Tsukuyomi 🌙 (Aug 20, 2019)

jefferson said:


> though


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i dont read full text and posts jfl. attenion span not long enough @Ritalincel !!



wewlad


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 20, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Why though?
> 
> You could just eat more bloat foods. But again, why would you want to do that.


humblebrag


----------



## kota (Aug 20, 2019)

You should forget about fixing your hollow cheeks and non existant 'naso folds', they are already good. If you want to do anything, you already got some good feedback here.


----------



## Mr manlet (Aug 20, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> NO


YES


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 20, 2019)

kota said:


> You should forget about fixing your hollow cheeks and non existant 'naso folds', they are already good. If you want to do anything, you already got some good feedback here.


Ok but the nasolabial folds are there


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> Hey, I have hollow cheeks but for me they are a little bit too much. I want them a little bit fuller. How to achieve this with still exercising 5x a week?


Your problems arent hollow cheeks, its low cheekbones


----------



## Mr manlet (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> Ok but the nasolabial folds are there


Yeah you tool every human has them. 

How prominent they are depends on many factors. 

Look it up.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> Hey, I have hollow cheeks but for me they are a little bit too much. I want them a little bit fuller. How to achieve this with still exercising 5x a week?


If you still want fuller cheeks, train your buccinators (suck on things like bonbons, your thumb, food, my dick...)
All that engages the buccinators, which we all tryna avoid to become big cause every normal person wants hollow cheeks


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 20, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Your problems arent hollow cheeks, its low cheekbones


Are low cheekbones causing my nasolabial folds maybe?


Mr manlet said:


> Yeah you tool every human has them.
> 
> How prominent they are depends on many factors.
> 
> Look it up.


They were less prominent 2 years ago and then they got worse after I had bad depressions and cried a lot. I want them to be like before


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> Are low cheekbones causing my nasolabial folds maybe?
> 
> They were less prominent 2 years ago and then they got worse after I had bad depressions and cried a lot. I want them to be like before


Possible, not the main reason tho Id say


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 20, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Possible, not the main reason tho Id say


What could be the reason?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> What could be the reason?


Amongst others rapid weight loss, sun exposure, smoking, loss of collagen, overall lean, enviromental pollution


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 20, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Amongst others rapid weight loss, sun exposure, smoking, loss of collagen, overall lean, enviromental pollution


Ok thanks. Do you think my nasolabial folds are good or too deep?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 20, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> Ok thanks. Do you think my nasolabial folds are good or too deep?


While not smiling u dint even have any, u good


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 20, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> While not smiling u dint even have any, u good


Unfortunately they are noticeable in bad lightning 
Like in this pics


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 21, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> Unfortunately they are noticeable in bad lightning
> Like in this pics


Still no problem


----------



## Zyros (Aug 21, 2019)

I suspect this is a bad humblebrag attempt. Those arent even "too much" hollow cheeks, the last post of yours here about naso folds shows very low concavity actually. Also any guy with 2 functioning neurons knows that a fuller face is a BIG negative impact for looks, specially if you are on this site, you are supposed to know a basic thing such as this.

this thread is the same as someone complaining about a 8 inch dick being unconfortable and that they would prefer a 5 inch one. With the exception that you dont even have the "8 inch" equivalent of cheek concavity.


----------



## Rimcel (Aug 21, 2019)

You are a rare case of having too big cheekbones


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 21, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> You are a rare case of having too big cheekbones


Is this a good or bad thing?


Zyros said:


> I suspect this is a bad humblebrag attempt. Those arent even "too much" hollow cheeks, the last post of yours here about naso folds shows very low concavity actually. Also any guy with 2 functioning neurons knows that a fuller face is a BIG negative impact for looks, specially if you are on this site, you are supposed to know a basic thing such as this.
> 
> this thread is the same as someone complaining about a 8 inch dick being unconfortable and that they would prefer a 5 inch one. With the exception that you dont even have the "8 inch" equivalent of cheek concavity.



What do you mean with concavity about the naso folds? I‘m from germany and I don‘t understand this? Sorry


----------



## Rimcel (Aug 21, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> Is this a good or bad thing?
> 
> 
> What do you mean with concavity about the naso folds? I‘m from germany and I don‘t understand this? Sorry


Bad. Facial features should be proportional


----------



## Leo0509 (Aug 21, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> Bad. Facial features should be proportional


Do you mean one cheekbone is bigger than the other ?


----------



## Rimcel (Aug 21, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> Do you mean one cheekbone is bigger than the other ?


I mean your cheekbones are too big compared to the rest of your face


----------



## KingOfRome (Aug 21, 2019)

bloatmaxx


----------

